# Inside of a Dog



## pistolp1 (Jan 21, 2010)

"Inside of a Dog" good book from a scientific, psychological perspective. Some of it is a lilttle too scientific and boring but really goes into the anatomy of dogs and clinical experiments...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes --- good book


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

who is the author?


----------



## Adams (Jun 1, 2011)

Here i do recommend you a book on dog which is very good one for a person who has a new passion and hobby towards adopting dogs.
animal make us human 
and
Once Good dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm reading it right now: Inside of a Dog The author is Alexandra Horowitz. I'm enjoying it and I don't find it boring at all.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm reading it right now: Inside of a Dog The author is Alexandra Horowitz. I'm enjoying it and I don't find it boring at all.


Ditto :thumbup:
I am almost finished. I like the blurbs about her and her dog that she observes. Even the "scientific" parts are quite interesting.


----------

